# BABIES SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Day 147 for Hazel



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I am FINALLY going to have kids!!!  Hazel ligs are gone ( and been since this morning ), and her udder feels like it is going to pop :shocked: !!! I think it looks nice for a first fresh :clap: . And oh, SO big. ( no lack of milk here) Which is exciting because she is a small doe. I am so excited I'm going crazy!!! :GAAH: :hammer: :hair: lol.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Sounds like you will have babies very soon!!! :thumbup: 
Can't wait to hear what she has... good luck and hoping nothing but a text book kidding with healthy babies!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

GREAT, it will be very soon. Any goo discharge yet? 

Good luck, keep us posted on the baby watch.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhh - I am so happy for you! make sure you keep us updated.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is wonderful.....can't wait ..........


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oo babies!!! cant wait to see the new cuties.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: BABIES SOON!!!! :leap: Definitely keep us posted!!! I can't wait to see what she has!!! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O BOY!!!! :leap: Babies on their way!!!! How's momma doing?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:leap: 

How's she doing? Babies yet?


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

She has lost her "plug" about 2 hours ago. And I think she is having contractions!!!! :clap: Legs are "posty" etc. ( it looks like the pictures of contractions on fias co farm.) Babies sooooon!!!! Hazel is doing fine liz, I am so happy she is ray: I Will keep you updated , though I might not post till morning because I will be exhausted if she kids tonight


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

OOo Exciting!  

I hope all goes well and that she dosen't drive you too crazy. :wink: :coffee2:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sweet!! You go girl Hazel!!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

prayer for an easy birth and healthy kids


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Sending healthy baby vibes! :clap:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

How exciting!! Hoping for a safe arrival of the new kids!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

prayers for a healthy birth with healthy babies!!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the ray: They sure paid of . Hazel was having mild contractions,then she lay down and had a harder contraction, but barely noticeable. I thought they usually have hard contractions for at the least 20 min. but she layed down twice in about 3min. after that she had twin :girl: :boy: in 30 min total (including the laying down and pushing) :thumb: The babies are very healthy and big, the boy has moonspots on flashy black and white spot pattern . :leap: The girl has black and white coloring but has more little black spots. They are soooo cute !!!!!!!!!!!!! I will try to get pics if I can figure out how to post them. I am so happy that they had a very easy birth :stars: :birthday: :clap: :leap: :wahoo:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATS!!1 :stars: :stars:  I jsut can't wait to see the kids. If you need help posting the pics, you can always email them to me and I can post them


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats!!! I cant wait to see the babies. They sound very cute.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:thumb: congrats


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. Glad everything went smooth. :dance: 

Now we need Pictures. :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yay!  :girl: :boy: :applaud: 

It's always nice when they just spit them out for you. :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Glad that all went well and sh had a normal delivery :leap: :birthday: :girl: :boy:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:clap: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

:stars: Congrats on the babies!!! :stars:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

:wahoo: :stars: :wahoo: :stars: :wahoo: :stars: 
CONGRATS on the new babies!!!

...pictures PLEEEEEZZEE!!!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Can't get my computer to work with this photo thing. I am sorry as I wanted to show them off :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats, you can try and e-mail them to me at [email protected] and I'll be happy to post them for you Jenna.


----------

